# Hole In can's Head



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

Skinning out a bird for a guy and when i got to the head it ended up that a pellet skimmed the top of it's head and cut a half inch by half inch hole in the top of it's head, how woul you guys go about fixing this.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I normaly don't sew pellet holes in the head...Usually causes more problems than good...But if it's a 1/2 inch big, you will have to! Use a very small needle and thin as possible thread...Good luck!


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I sewed it up and it worked out fine. cant even tell the hole was there.


----------

